# Suche Bmx in der Preisklasse um 200 rum



## Martini99 (21. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

Wie der Titel schon sagt suche ich ein brauchbares Bmx zum streeten. Ich habe nur 200â¬ zur VerfÃ¼gung also wird es warscheinlich ein gebrauchtes werden , und kÃ¶nnt ihr mir bitte einfach mal aufzÃ¤hlen auf welche Dinge ich beim Kauf achten sollte. Wenn jemand noch etwas brauchbares rumliegen hat wÃ¼rde ich das auch in Betracht ziehen. 

Angaben zu mir:
Ich bin 17
185cm GroÃ
und hab weder Plan von der Foren Mechanik noch von Bmx Bikes, und hoffe ihr kÃ¶nnt mir sinnvolle paar Tipps geben, z.B Welche RahmenlÃ¤nge ich fahren sollte, brauchbare Marken etc..


----------



## RISE (21. Mai 2012)

Alle notwendigen Infos stehen in den 6000 anderen Themen, einfach mal die Seiten hier durchgucken. Bei dem Budget ist was gebrauchtes auf jeden Fall der richtige Weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martini99 (21. Mai 2012)

Ich hab mir schon ein paar Threads durchgelesen, aber ich weiß immer noch nicht wie lang mein Oberrohr sein sollte bei meiner Größe. Am Dirtradl hab ich ein Oberrohr von 550mm, aber dass ist beim Bmx bestimmt anders oder?


----------



## Daniel_D (22. Mai 2012)

21" das Sputnic im Bikemarkt ist ein mehr als ordentliches Rad zu dem Preis.

Was Besseres findest du mit Sicherheit kaum.


----------



## Martini99 (22. Mai 2012)

Danke, hat sich erledigt.


----------



## silvy (24. Juni 2012)

Ich hätte fürn schmalen Taler ein BMX von Subrosa abzugeben.
Kannst mir ja 'ne PN schreiben.


----------



## RISE (24. Juni 2012)

Verkaufsangebote NUR im Verkaufsforum oder Bikemarkt.


----------

